# Bees love this Holly bush - Can you help tell me what kind it is?



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe if you could give us a couple more pics to work from? One of a little more of the foliage (leaves and stems), and maybe one showing one whole plant might help.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Ilex cornuta 'Burfordii' -Burford Chinese Holly. Most gardener's just call the 'Burford's'. It is one of the most common hollies used for landscaping in the South.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I know bee's love them. Depending on how many plants you have, you may get some good honey from those hollies.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are some more photos..
http://owingsmusichall.com/pic/holly5.jpg
http://owingsmusichall.com/pic/holly4.jpg
http://owingsmusichall.com/pic/


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I vote for burford Holly too. We have seven of those, but they are still young.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Just looked up some high-res "Burford Holly" pics on Google...same leaves, flowers, and stems...I'd say we have a winner 
Good call WallieBee!


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much... I have found to some Nellie Stevens Hollys at a good deal near me, which is what I thought was close to these.. Do you guys know if the bees love the "Nellie Stevens Holly" as well?


----------



## Goldprospector (May 17, 2012)

Michael1964 said:


> Thank you all so much... I have found to some Nellie Stevens Hollys at a good deal near me, which is what I thought was close to these.. Do you guys know if the bees love the "Nellie Stevens Holly" as well?


These green shrubs look brown in my yard when they are blooming...Bees love them...Smell delicious too!


----------

